# Hi from Australia



## spear (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi from down under i have been shooting for 2 years now target and hunting, my two daughters shoot in the Australian team in the junior target division, i am more into the hunting side of it and i am currently looking for new hunting bow either the rytera nemesis or the apa king cobra but finding it hard to source one here in Aus, i have a big camel,goat and pig hunting trip coming up and would love to use one of these bows for the trip.
Cheers all
Shaun


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*welcome*

Welcome to AT. This is a great site with lots of awesome info.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Shaun. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

